# Retirement Health



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I never realized just how much stress I was under at work (Instructional Asst. ERC - Middle School) until I retired. I'm wondering and asking those that have been retired at least a year if they have seen health benefits to the reduction of stress? What about retirement has helped your health the most???


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

The constant migraines are gone. If I get one now, I can take care of it without taking a day off and getting written up (which caused more stress, another round of migraines, and on and on.)

The nausea of the night before going back to work the next day is gone. 

The cold fear in the stomach every time you get called to the supervisor's office: "I need to see you in my office". I hate those words. No more of those sessions. 

I have learned, and relish, being able to say exactly what I think, and if I don't want to do whatever, or participate in whatever, I am able to say NO and mean it. It is so liberating that I feel almost giddy when I use it. 

I can sleep as much as I want, when I want. My time is my own. I can do or not do whatever I feel like, all day and all night. I am so GLAD I don't have to go through all that rigamarole any more. I could not get away from that place fast enough. 

The biggest negative so far is that since I am no longer physically active I've gained a lot of weight.


----------



## Litlbits (Jan 6, 2014)

I absolutely love retirement but it took a while to adjust to having all this free time. I actually thought i enjoyed my job for the most part but it could be stressful too. I didn't realize at the time how stressed I was until I was free from it. I have thought about finding a part time job just for a bit of extra money but I have decided I don't want the rat race again or dealing with this cutthroat world we live in now. I have started gardening, crocheting, learning to cook (my husband had always done all the cooking) reading and checking out HT and ST. My health has improved, I sleep much better, my hlood pressure is lower and I am much much happier.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Biggest thing for me is better health because I eat better foods, always when I need to (not skipping or late) and less, even though I take a lot more time to eat. Second is no stress, the last 3 years were really bad. I had some relief when I only worked the 1/2 time job for 2 years. I can now exercise everyday, relax and enjoy the day....James


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Been blessed with great health, both before and after retirement, but I definitely enjoy not enduring the stress of driving in traffic to get to work. It's not an exaggeration to say that I had one or two close calls (for wrecks) every week. You had to be constantly vigilant of what was happening in front, behind, and beside you. You also had to keep an eye on the other side of the interstate, because for some strange reason, that could effect you too. I love not driving in rush hour.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I don't miss my 45 min. drive (in nice weather) to work either RW!!!! My biggest threat was watching vigilantly for bike riders as there is a VERY small strip for them to ride and alot of corners to watch PLUS LOTS of deer!!! Luckily I have good peripheral vision and see movement easily or I would have been in a world of hurt deer collision wise!!!


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

I dream when I sleep. This is a totally stunning change. I think I am simply sleeping more. I am never going back to nursing. I am going to resist the temptation to keep my license current. I will work for pennies if need be...


----------

